
Why Can’t a Woman Be More Like a Man? - wsc981
http://quillette.com/2018/05/24/cant-woman-like-man/
======
zunzun
The question is obviously racist.

~~~
dang
Could you please stop posting unsubstantive comments to Hacker News?

